# Reconstituting Clenbuterol



## PumpedUpBro (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm a new to this stuff with regards to my research.  I'm not clear and haven't found any information regarding the process of *Reconstituting Clenbuterol* and thought I would start a thread to find someone who can help me with this.  Also, what is the best dosage I should use for the research?  Any information will be most helpful.

Thanks to everyone in advance.
P.U.B.


----------

